# Fuses



## jimmybu (Sep 15, 2009)

Where do i look for the fuse for the western handheld remote.

Everything was working before, and now it doesnt seem like there is any power going to the remote, so I am assuming it a fuse blown somewhere.

Plow: Western Ultra-mount mid weight, straight blade. handheld remote.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*fuse etc.*



jimmybu;1018034 said:


> Where do i look for the fuse for the western handheld remote.
> 
> Everything was working before, and now it doesnt seem like there is any power going to the remote, so I am assuming it a fuse blown somewhere.
> 
> Plow: Western Ultra-mount mid weight, straight blade. handheld remote.


Start at the fuse box in the truck to see if you have any fuses that have hairline cracks in them.

I personally do not know if the handheld has an internal fuse-is it possible you have a circuit breaker button on the hand held molded in the units handle? I am unsure if my brothers western plow has a circuit breaker in the remote-he has an 8 foot V plow.

If your amperage draw is big enough you might want to consider tapping into the 4-0 cable going to the starter and adding a fuse block there using a larger fuse for a main and then wiring the system size fuse for the remote and plow in series prior to the power feed for the remote and plow.

You may have two circuits entirely which is common where the main is controlled by the low voltage circuit with the solenoids. Is there a shunt resistor as a safety stop gap in the wiring somewhere? They are a great fail safe which allows you to feed power to the shunt resistor and then use fuse blocks or circuit breakers to the appliance for the the low voltage line of the hand held and plow itself.

I hope its simply a loose wire with a loose ring terminal nut

leon:waving:


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

The fuse is located on the accessory lead. You'll find that just under your dash running off the end of the control harness prior to the control connector. Follow it to it the power scource to check that it is still connected, then check the in line fuse. When you check the fuse it is a good idea to check both sides of the fuse holder using a test light while it is stilll assembled. This will not only rule out a bad fuse but a faulty holder as well (not common, but I have come across a couple). 

If the power lead is good, then it also could be a few other things. Is the controller lighting up? Keep in mind the controller will not power up unless the plow is connected to the truck.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

leon;1018063 said:


> Start at the fuse box in the truck to see if you have any fuses that have hairline cracks in them.
> 
> I personally do not know if the handheld has an internal fuse-is it possible you have a circuit breaker button on the hand held molded in the units handle? I am unsure if my brothers western plow has a circuit breaker in the remote-he has an 8 foot V plow.
> 
> ...


No there is no internal fuse on the straight blade controls. Your over complicating the power source as well. There is no need to go to that kind of extreme.


----------



## jimmybu (Sep 15, 2009)

Checked the 3 Port Module under the hood and found that one of the 10 AMP fuses was blown.

Now the remote works and the plow goes up and down, but wont go side to side.... when I push the button to go left, the plow goes up, and when i push right, it does nothing.

any suggestions?

thanks for the help.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

This could be due to a few things as well. Pull the cartridge coil cover, check that all the wires are connected snuggly to there respective spade terminals. If so, using a helper, check for magnetism or power at the S2 cartridge coil. if there is, then pull the cartridge to inspect or just replace it. 

It also could be a controller. a broken wire in the harnesses... Most likely whatever the issue is caused the fuse to blow to begin with. Let me know if you need help identifying which one the S2 is.


----------



## jimmybu (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

ya... i need help identifying which one the S2 is.... 

also... where would I find the 15 AMP fuse and the 7.5 AMP fuse (i cant find them)


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

jimmybu;1018094 said:


> Hi,
> 
> ya... i need help identifying which one the S2 is....
> 
> also... where would I find the 15 AMP fuse and the 7.5 AMP fuse (i cant find them)


I thought you already located those fuses by the module?

Here a few diagrams for you.


----------

